# Black Tank Lever Has Dettached From Valve?



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Went to drain black tank and when I pulled the black tank lever it kept coming forward like it has detached from valve. I have no idea how to get at the point where it attaches to valve. I am thinking I have to cut through the underbelly heavy card board in order to see the problem.

Anyone out there have this problem before and know what to do?

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

From where the wand came out, cut a "X" pattern with the center of the "X" at the hole. The reason for the "X" is the underbelly will then go back into place over time and will appear to have no damage.

Increase this "X" until you can open it a bit and see the opening to reattached your black handle's wand. (it will screw back into place). However, before you screw it back in place, apply a few drops of Loctite on the threads so it doesn't come unscrewed again.

I had this happen before and I figured is was due to bumpy roads and someone not really tightening the wand/handle from the factory.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks so it screws in? I thought maybe a cotter pin had broken. Been searching for a picture to help me find out where to cut. Guess I will just have to go for it. Wish Keystone had an access door for this!


----------



## Madmak (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmmmm...I believe my 07 23RS had cotter pins through the threaded connections on the valve extensions... I was just inside there a week or so ago for this reason: Unfortunate Incident... I created my own access panels of sorts by cutting width wise across the trailer in line with the center of the drain line. I left about 6-8 inches intact at each end. Then I cut forward from that cut to expose the black tank valve area and rearward to expose the grey tank valves area, about 24" flaps leaving one side intact as a hinge. Once open like this all valves, connections, and sensors are accessible. To re-secure I cut a treated 1x4" the length of my first cut and screwed through the core-plast (underbelly) to fasten, then secured the flaps to that with more screws. Finally I taped all the seams with foil tape and it is back to new.

I wouldn't hesitate to cut in to the underbelly as above, the end result is strong and sealed and easily opened again if necessary. I wish I would have taken pics but I sure could if it would make things more clear. Let me know.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Be sure to loctite or add a jam nut on the handles also. I had a handle vibrate off and puncture a tire in the middle of nowhere on a hot summer day. Not fun.
Dave


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine broke off right before the threads. I took out some screws on the edge of the under belly and reached my hand in there to unscrew the remaining piece then I bought a new handle and screwed it on. Then I replaced the underbelly screws I had removed.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I was able to unscrew some of the screws along the edge of the cardboard and me and another guy were able to see where the rod should go and guided it and screwed it in. No cutting so that was good.

Glad that is done.

Thanks again!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

vikecowboy said:


> Thanks for the help. I was able to unscrew some of the screws along the edge of the cardboard and me and another guy were able to see where the rod should go and guided it and screwed it in. No cutting so that was good.
> 
> Glad that is done.
> 
> Thanks again!


Did you apply some Loctite?


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

No I didn't have any on me and I was not close to a store to buy any. Will next time it happens - hopefully not for a while!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

vikecowboy said:


> No I didn't have any on me and I was not close to a store to buy any. Will next time it happens - hopefully not for a while!


The "next time" you might not have a wand to replace. Mine original wand is somewhere along side a road somewhere in Oregon / Washington.

I know you don't want to crawl back under there...remove the screws again...but think about arriving at a campground and looking down and not seeing it there.







Then you're in big trouble..


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No I didn't have any on me and I was not close to a store to buy any. Will next time it happens - hopefully not for a while!


The "next time" you might not have a wand to replace. Mine original wand is somewhere along side a road somewhere in Oregon / Washington.

I know you don't want to crawl back under there...remove the screws again...but think about arriving at a campground and looking down and not seeing it there.







Then you're in big trouble..
[/quote]

Good point but on mine the handle is simply an extension rod that screwed on to end of the actual rod. When mine broke I was still able to reach the actual rod with a pair of pliers and open or shut the valve. Of course that would still involve removing some screws on the underbelly.


----------

